# Best way to keep track of your knitting



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

www.afterthisrow.com

I just want to share this find with you: This is the best product I've found to keep track of my knitting and also keep my projects organized!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.afterthisrow.com


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, that's it. Thanks for the correction. :lol:


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I looked at the web site, but couldn't get a clear understanding of what the product actualy does. Wish they had a sample sheet that could be read to see exactly what you are getting for your money.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> I looked at the web site, but couldn't get a clear understanding of what the product actualy does. Wish they had a sample sheet that could be read to see exactly what you are getting for your money.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


>


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Tayloredtome said:


> www.afterthisrow.com
> 
> I just want to share this find with you: This is the best product I've found to keep track of my knitting and also keep my projects organized!


Can you share what exactly it does/how it works?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I do not understand how this works either. Bad marketing in my opinion. Not even a picture or two. Just lots of raves.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> I looked at the web site, but couldn't get a clear understanding of what the product actualy does. Wish they had a sample sheet that could be read to see exactly what you are getting for your money.


Very vague indeed! :thumbdown:

This is basically all she says....
"Over time and many projects later I specialized these charts, which I call Project Sheets, for different items to include scarves and shawls, socks and leggings and sweaters and coats."

Product page of charts in pdf format.... - http://www.afterthisrow.com/Products.html

Sorry, but all I do to keep track of where I am is make a working copy of the pattern and check mark off the row I had just completed.
If I put the project down, I know where I ended -- On the row where there ISN'T a check mark. :roll: :wink:

If an emergency type situation occurs where I have to put down the pattern in the middle of the row, I just put a small slash mark in the row direction what my last stitch was.

I wouldn't spend money on a chart (or other "filing" type reference sheets when I already have my own way). 
Some of the things are readily available in the pattern itself.
Scrap paper works well on some things too.
But it may be useful for others.

PS: During the making of my project, I take notes that I feel are important to the making of the pattern.
When I am done with the item, I type up my notes in MS Word, print it, and attach to the original pattern.
On the computer, for like a pdf pattern, I name the notes with the same name as the pattern and end it with the word - notes.
Then the two files are together on my computer.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> I looked at the web site, but couldn't get a clear understanding of what the product actualy does. Wish they had a sample sheet that could be read to see exactly what you are getting for your money.


This is the problem I had. Exactly what is it and how does it work?


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Can you share what exactly it does/how it works?


Certainly - sorry. I have all the books and I do find everything useful. The project page is what I use most. The sheets are numbered in an organized fashion depending on the project. Say for example the project sheet for shawls, it has a column for your rows so you can keep track of them but ALSO a column for the repeat rows. Say you have an 8 row repeat - you Just wright out your number of repeats. It's great especially since we all rarely get to sit and knit for hours at a time - when I have to put to down, I know right where to start when I come back to knit. The sweaters and socks work very similar as well but I can map out my sweater pattern based on my gauge - I love it because I can see where I should increase/decrease, cable etc.

Basically, I don't have to look back and forth at my pattern as much, it's better than my old hash marks and post it notes and I keep the project sheets for future reference in case I want to make the same item again - I don't have to re-create the wheel.

They really are great tools- I did find myself wondering why I didn't think of this myself. LOL


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Stampergrandma said:


> I looked at the web site, but couldn't get a clear understanding of what the product actualy does. Wish they had a sample sheet that could be read to see exactly what you are getting for your money.


I agree. It may be a good product but I can't tell that from the web site. Very bad marketing. I'd love more information. It sounds intriguing but without more information I would never buy it.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I agree" you would think that they would put up a sample sheet so that you could understand how it works.


Pmullenix said:


> I agree. It may be a good product but I can't tell that from the web site. Very bad marketing. I'd love more information. It sounds intriguing but without more information I would never buy it.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Having to re-write the pattern would be no good for me. I have a tremor and my handwriting is abysmal


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

marimom said:


> Yes, I do not understand how this works either. Bad marketing in my opinion. Not even a picture or two. Just lots of raves.


Ditto! What is it?


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

How does this compare to KnitCompanion app?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

If you go to the link then go to products at the top you will see different "After this row" sheets and it gets a bit clearer. Seems there are different sheets for different projects. One for shawls one for top down sweaters, etc.

http://www.afterthisrow.com/Products.html


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

I use these too and love them. I use them as I am planning/setting up my project ... Especially useful when I have a pattern that says to increase I.e. every fourth row x number of times while at the same time ..... 

I've tried other methods (checking off the pattern, row counters, apps), but this one seems to work for me!


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

Exactly! This is the reason I Love them too! They help me plan my project and keep me on track as well. Seems to make my project go a little bit faster because I can see the plan.


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

I had no problem understanding the sheets. I think I would find the project sheets quite helpful versus scribbling on whatever piece of paper I can find at the moment, I'm usually good if I work on the item from start to finish continuously but often run into issues if I put it up and come back to it much later. Yes, I could make up a similar spreadsheet version of my own. But, I'm sure it would take more time and fiddling than I want to invest. As these are downloads you can print out a few at a time as needed. I think they are clever if not for everyone.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I bought this a while back and just love it. Later when I went back several months later, I got a message that said it had expired. I wasn't happy that after paying for it, I couldn't use it whenever I liked. I didn't want to pay for it again!!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

If you want to see a larger view of the actual sheet, right click and copy the image of the sheet then save it. When you open it on your computer you can enlarge it.

Seems like too much record keeping for me but it might be good for a complicated design?


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I keep a small notebook by my side to make notes on. I get distracted easily and am interrupted numerous times while I am knitting or crocheting and it helps me get back on track.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Arlexda2 said:


> I keep a small notebook by my side to make notes on. I get distracted easily and am interrupted numerous times while I am knitting or crocheting and it helps me get back on track.


Me too.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I would like to see one of their project sheets too because I need all the help I can get. I agree with everyone who says they need to know more. On the other hand, I suppose that if you could see a project sheet in detail, you could copy it without needing to buy them.
Now, I print out check lists for each row of a pattern for a scarf or shawl. 
I have a real problem with keeping my place in a stitch pattern, particularly when the stitch changes to a different stitch pattern. 
Without a word processing program, I couldn't knit!


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

Suzie1 said:


> I bought this a while back and just love it. Later when I went back several months later, I got a message that said it had expired. I wasn't happy that after paying for it, I couldn't use it whenever I liked. I didn't want to pay for it again!!


After This Row is a PDF file - it should have downloaded onto your computer. If you do a search I'm sure you'll find it.

Did you try to contact the company to see if they'll resend it to you? I can't imagine they wouldn't.


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> I would like to see one of their project sheets too because I need all the help I can get. I agree with everyone who says they need to know more. On the other hand, I suppose that if you could see a project sheet in detail, you could copy it without needing to buy them.
> Now, I print out check lists for each row of a pattern for a scarf or shawl.
> I have a real problem with keeping my place in a stitch pattern, particularly when the stitch changes to a different stitch pattern.
> Without a word processing program, I couldn't knit!


I would love to give you all a better look at the product but I'm sure the copyright police would not be happy with that. :-(


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

My remembery is not what it used to be. I am currently working on the sleeves of a sweater. Increases occur every 6th row and then every 8th row. So I took pen in hand and wrote out in a chart nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and put a circle around 6. I did this for the number of increase rows I need. So I had 8 rows (I need to increase every 6th row 8 times) of 1, 2, 3, ,4, 5, 6. I did the same for the 8s. As I complete a row I put a check mark through the number; for instance, when I complete row 3 I put a check mark through the 3. I can see at a glance which row I have just finished and if it is an increase row and how many more increase rows I need to work. 

It would be nice to have more information about this product. It could be helpful, but so far my system works and it didn't cost me anything.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> I looked at the web site, but couldn't get a clear understanding of what the product actualy does. Wish they had a sample sheet that could be read to see exactly what you are getting for your money.


Me neither. I don't get it. What makes it so extraordinarily different from writing on a piece of paper where you left off?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Making my own works well, just use a spread sheet. Usually I don't even do that. Just my trusty paper and pencil.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


>


Me too.


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

I Promise! I wouldn't steer you wrong. :-D


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Starting to sound too much like a sales pitch, IMHO.


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

What does IMHO mean?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Tayloredtome said:


> What does IMHO mean?


In My Humble Opinion.
In other words - It's just me and my thoughts.


----------

